# [solved] ALSA and Audigy2 Value: no sound

## f0rk

Hi folks!

I can't get sound from my sound card under ALSA.

Info about system:

lspci: 05:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value

kernel: 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 compiled with module emu10k1

Regarding ALSA:

[ebuild R ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.20 USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc -python" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 0 kB

[ebuild R ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.20 USE="midi -fltk -gtk" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 -darla20 -darla24 -echo3g -emu10k1x -gina20 -gina24 -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -indigo -indigoio -layla20 -layla24 -mia -mixart -mona -pcxhr -rme32 -rme96 -sb16 -sbawe -sscape -usb-usx2y -vx222" 0 kB

alsaconf successfully recognized my card then I start service alsasound. User is added in group "audio".

All channels are unmuted in alsamixer, also I tried to play with Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack [on/off] - in one case I just get silence, in another - speakers noise (as if audio cable is unplugged).

Amarok, mpg123 and so on play tracks, but there is no sound.

PS: I'm using oss4 at the moment and it seems ok, but I want to compare oss4's sound quality with ALSA's one

Thanks in advance!Last edited by f0rk on Mon Jul 13, 2009 12:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tgR10

mine audigy4

```
02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value

```

if you want alsa with oss emulation just compile your kernel with

```

];-> zgrep -i snd /proc/config.gz|cat2

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

```

all as a modules, i do use static coz i prefer that way :)

do you have usb cam with microphone ? or any other usb audio devices ?

it's posible that usb audio dev goes as first before the one on pci (i had that problem) and system is trying to play throught mic for example :) and it looks exactly as your problem, i could play music, but hear nothin no errors, i just had to switch order of the cards

what about outpout from

```
cat /proc/asound/cards 
```

----------

## f0rk

tgR10 thank you very much! problem is solved with your kernel config and disabling IEC958 Optical Raw in alsamixer.

Sound with ALSA is much better then OSS's..

----------

## cayenne

 *tgR10 wrote:*   

> mine audigy4
> 
> <sbup>
> 
> it's posible that usb audio dev goes as first before the one on pci (i had that problem) and system is trying to play throught mic for example  and it looks exactly as your problem, i could play music, but hear nothin no errors, i just had to switch order of the cards
> ...

 

How does one 'switch' the order of the cards? This might be my problem...something with the on board sounds vs my audigy2 card? It used to work....then quit. I get no errors...alsaconf works just find...

cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [nForce2        ]: NFORCE - NVidia nForce2

                      NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at irq 5

 1 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - SB Audigy 2 Platinum [SB0240P]

                      SB Audigy 2 Platinum [SB0240P] (rev.4, serial:0x10021102) at 0xc000, irq 11

[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)
> 
> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)
> ...

 

When I do alsamixer...the onboard nvidea one comes up first...whereas in the past before the updates...the audigy card came up first.

[quote]

----------

